# tivo vs. new directv dvr



## liketivo (Oct 19, 2006)

I am a current Tivo Directv lifetime subscriber (standard TV). I now have 2 new HDTV's and want HD service. I have read many bad reviews of the new Directv HD HR20 dealing with software bugs, etc. Am I better off buying an older Tivo 10-250 on EBAY? Will I lose HD quality, channels (I have read something about mpeg 2/mpeg 4)? Can someone clarify what is the difference? I really love my TIVO sevice and would not like a drop off in performance from TIVO to the new HR 20. What are some recommendations? Thank you in advance.

Frank


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62084


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

The real question is whether you can get your locals in HD via OTA antenna or can DTV provide them in mpeg4. If you can get them OTA then the HR10-250 is an excellent choice. However, if you can't get them OTA and they are available in mpeg4 then you should consider the HR20. There aren't enough national HD channels available from DTV right now to tip the scales in favor of either unit since they're all available with either model, except for any regional sports networks that may be in mpeg4.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I would get the HR20 as next year DirecTV says they are planning to move ALL the HD channels to MPEG4 and then all the HD TiVo DVR's will not be able to get them.


----------



## dngrant (Aug 25, 2006)

liketivo said:


> I am a current Tivo Directv lifetime subscriber (standard TV). I now have 2 new HDTV's and want HD service. I have read many bad reviews of the new Directv HD HR20 dealing with software bugs, etc. Am I better off buying an older Tivo 10-250 on EBAY? Will I lose HD quality, channels (I have read something about mpeg 2/mpeg 4)? Can someone clarify what is the difference? I really love my TIVO sevice and would not like a drop off in performance from TIVO to the new HR 20. What are some recommendations? Thank you in advance.
> 
> Frank


Frank,

I have a HR10-250 and I like it a lot. Check out today's news. You can't get a HR20 if you want one. It's a new piece of technology that still has to work out the bugs, etc. My suggestion is to wait until all of that is worked out and then consider purchasing a HR20. The HR20 has some featuers which I like. Those include a space available indicator and a native mode in which the unit automatically displays the proper resolution. The HR10-250 has two live buffers. You can pause one tuner, switch to the other tuner and watch something. Then, switch to the other tuner (within an hour) and pick up where you left off. To my knowledge, the HR20 does not have that. I use it a lot when watching football on Sundays. 

As another user said, if you can pull your local channels over the air, there is no need for a HR20, but as product continues to roll out and DTV makes changes, we all will be forced to switch.

HTH,

D


----------



## dubplate75 (Oct 18, 2006)

I have both boxes up and running. If you are after HD local content you might want to check and see if you will get all HD locals. I live in Portland, OR and I only get Fox and NBC in HD and without the OTA enabled yet I think I will find myself using the H10 until something changes.


----------



## illinileo (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm in Portland too. So are you saying that with the new HR20 you can only get Fox and NBC in HD, but with your H10 you can get all of the stations? 

I'm in the same boat as the original poster, and I'm not sure what to do. I love my Directv TIVO (Sony). I have an HDTV and really want to watch HD content. What to do...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

illinileo said:


> I'm in Portland too. So are you saying that with the new HR20 you can only get Fox and NBC in HD, but with your H10 you can get all of the stations?
> 
> I'm in the same boat as the original poster, and I'm not sure what to do. I love my Directv TIVO (Sony). I have an HDTV and really want to watch HD content. What to do...


That's only until the HR20's over-the-air tuners are activated in the next month or so. Then the HR20 will receive both OTA HDTV channels and the new MPEG4 satellite-delivered HDTV channels. The HR10 cannot receive those MPEG4 HDTV local channels.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

If someone really likes TIVO and want high-def can a TIVO 3 work with an H20?
just wondering for when I can get high-def.


----------



## clay_w (Dec 7, 2003)

Keep in mind that many people who have the HDTivo are experiencing audio drop problems with OTA programming since the latest software upgrade (me included).

The most maddening thing about it is there is no current ETA that they are giving for fixing it. (is it Tivo's problem or DTV's.... who knows?)


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

cybok0 said:


> If someone really likes TIVO and want high-def can a TIVO 3 work with an H20?
> just wondering for when I can get high-def.


Nope. The Series3 HD Tivos can only record HiDef using your cable company's CableCard. There's no way to interface a Series3 HD Tivo to work with a DirecTV receiver.


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> Nope. The Series3 HD Tivos can only record HiDef using your cable company's CableCard. There's no way to interface a Series3 HD Tivo to work with a DirecTV receiver.


thanks for the info, looks like when i get high-def i'll be going to comcast.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

cybok0 said:


> thanks for the info, looks like when i get high-def i'll be going to comcast.


You'll regret it. Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but soon, and for the rest of your life.

Wow...it's like 'Casablanca' saw the future of the cable industry!


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

ApK said:


> You'll regret it. Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but soon, and for the rest of your life.
> 
> Wow...it's like 'Casablanca' saw the future of the cable industry!


I had comcast for awhile but got expensive with internet, wasn't bad only thing i didn't like was "there" dvr and $10 extra for dvr service.

my parents have comcast now and its not bad, and when i can afford high-def my commitment with D* will be over and comcast will have the TIVO software, I just don't like the R15 interface(HR20 is the same)plus the tivo is reliable.


----------

